# Chapter Master project log



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I have recently come up with plans for a 105$ chapter master for my Frost Angels space marines. 

He will have all eagles and skulls replace with ram horns and ramheads. 
He will have bio-mechanical wings.
He will have two bionic eyes. 
He will have a master crafted Power Axe (blade on one side and a wing on the other.
He will have a Combi-Grenade Launcher (my own creation of course)
He will have Back Pack exhausts shaped like ramheads. 

Interested?


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

sounds pretty awsome


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

My first comment is, good lord, 105$ for a chapter master? Thats 2 box sets and a blister or 2.
Second comment is, you aint spending my cash, so go for it. Be interesting to see what a 105$ chapter master looks like.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok at that price its gotta be good.

I look forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

The boxes i plan to use are 
SPACE MARINE COMMANDER 
SPACE MARINE ASSAULT SQUAD 
BRETONNIAN PEGASUS KNIGHT 
SPACE WOLVES GREY HUNTERS

Ramhorns/heads: Simple GS conversions.
Wings: Converted pegasus knight wings.
Bionic Eyes: Assault squad sergeant head, cut in half and glued to a likewise cut bare-headed commander head. Gaps filled with GS of course.
Poweraxe: Assault squad set comes with a poweraxe, i intend to greenstuff the wing as best i can. 
Combi-Grenade Launcher: Converted bolter/combi-meltagun.
Purity Seals/extra/accessories: Grey Hunters pack should have it, otherwise my Bitz Box will do fine. 

Great thing is, I've designed it so that i will be able to use the rest of the boxes normally and get the most I can out of the remaining parts.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't wait to see how that turns out then.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Why not just buy the bits from somewhere separately and save like 50-70 dollars.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

It wont be as fun and money wasting which won't make for a good title :wink: And i want to use the remainder of the boxes for other stuff.


----------



## pinkacidboots (May 23, 2009)

I'd like to see what the Frost Angels look like if you have any pics of already done models?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

you can use Commander Dante's Power Axe! it is what your after i think


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Well if this truely does end up costing you 105 bucks, it will certainly be interesting to see the end result. Good luck to you.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see the end results!!!!!


----------

